# From big strides to short choppy ones



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

When is the last time you've had the farrier out? Have you inspected his legs and hooves for potential injuries/heat? The change in stride plus stumbling throws a red flag to check his feet out. He could either be in need of a trim and accommodating too-long hooves, or have an injury causing him to move differently. 

Ditto for his teeth. If nothing's changed in your tack or riding style, but his head/neck carriage has changed, the teeth are suspect for uneven wear or the development of hooks or sharp edges. "Tucked Under", if it's the way I'm visualizing, face behind the vertical and breaking behind the poll, isn't good training/posture wise.

If you can get pics/video next time, it might help.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd get a farrier out if you haven't done so, and then have a chiropractor take a look. Him wanting to tuck his head under is not a good thing, he could possible have a muscle out along his neck or back, or even hind legs if he's not wanting to go freely forwards. I would certainly have him thoroughly checked out before trying to get him to go forward again.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

the farrier was out last week so its nothing to do with his feet but I may have to invest in getting a dentist out.
I have noticed his feet are warm, I don't know if its normal but I felt my friends ponies feet and they felt the same.
I think his feet may be sore from the farrier though. As he is avoiding walking on the hard ground and walks extremely slow well slower then normal.
How much do you think on average it costs for the dentist to come out?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah ok yeah that sounds like foot soreness if he's hesitant over hard ground. Can you put him in a sand/soft grass yard/paddock for a few days? Don't work him and keep him on soft ground for a few days then see how he is before you fork out for a dentist. Personally I'd get a chiro out before a dentist because it doesn't sound like a mouth issue, but it's up to you.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

he lives on soft ground  
I will leave him till thursday then hopefully he will be better.
I'm leaning towards foot soreness it's just the fact his feet were done last week friday(25th friday) maybe the farrier did them really far back or something...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm that's quite a long time for him to be sore if he lives on soft ground. Is he shod? Any particular lameness in a leg or is it just the choppy strides? If there's any localised lameness it's possible the farrier could have put a nail in a bit too far back. I'd give him a few days off, and then trot him out. If there's no change I'd go for the chiropractor, as if it's not foot soreness, short/choppy strides and sucking back behind the bridle is a good indicator that there is soreness over his back or quarters.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

hes barefoot trimmed.
but if it was back pain wouldnt he maintain that short stride or would he go in and out of it?
How much do you think it would cost for the chiropractor?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok that rules shoeing out!
It depends on where exactly he's sore, he may stay consistently curled back and choppy, or he may go in and out of it depending on how he's bent/flexed etc. It's like if you've got a pulled muscle for instance, if you can for a walk, it will hurt for a while, then you'll forget about it for a bit, then suddenly you'll step a bit awkwardly and it'll hurt again etc. 
I would put my money on something out that a chiro would pick up  

My horse's chiropractor costs me $70 flat for a visit. It depends who you use, ring around and get a couple of quotes. 
If you don't have the money, you could possibly chance it and see if he'll recover on his own, but it might take a few weeks to even months depending on the severity, in the paddock.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I will leave it till wednesday and then see how he is going if his striding still werid I will call around for a chrio


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry to jump right in, but how does that rule shoeing out ? he could have thin soles. ive known horses with thin soles and/or flat feet that were sore 6weeks after a trim. if he hesitates or doesnt want to go on hard or rocky ground there is something going on with his feet.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> sorry to jump right in, but how does that rule shoeing out ? he could have thin soles. ive known horses with thin soles and/or flat feet that were sore 6weeks after a trim. if he hesitates or doesnt want to go on hard or rocky ground there is something going on with his feet.


Yep, it rules SHOING out - the act of putting on a steel shoe with nails being driven into the hoof into order to protect the sole and all of the horse, or correct the shape of the hoof. If he's not shod, obviously that rules out SHOING. It does not rule out foot soreness of every description, hence being specific saying SHOING. 
Hence why I also said give him a few more days on soft ground to see if he comes up better, have the farrier take a look and if he can't pick anything, get the chiropractor out. Helps when you read above posts :wink:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah but if hes sore as is for a week or more after trimming maybe he requires shoeing...or possibly a new farrier.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep but the pain/soreness was not caused by shoeing, my suggestion to the OP was the possibility that the farrier had put a nail in a little too deep which could be a likely culprit, but as that is not the case, it rules that out as a possibility.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

but flat feet or thin soles will [of course depending on who you ask] require a horse to be shod. unsoundness because of feet can also lead the horse to being very sore in the body from walking stiffly & unevenly.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*head desk* you don't get it. I give up!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i do see your point, but my point is that i think it is a shoeing issue that needs to be addressed. yes it was not shoes that caused the horse to be sore, but shoes are required. obviously neither of us can say for certain as we have never seen the horse.


----------



## RockNRoll (Jun 8, 2009)

agree that the chiropractor seems like the next step in diagnosis but, if you are reluctant, you may want to try some deep muscle massage. Begin by brushing horse with your hand and then begin to apply pressure in a circular motion from shoulder & across back (both sides of the spine) and down legs. Watch closely to see thumb pressure causes your horse to flinch. Apply and release pressure gently. This can help you identify if there is a specific source of pain which can lead to a better diagnosis of a solution.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

the farrier used is the only one around this area and has been doing Buzzs feet for around a year now.
It may still be sore from the fact that I ride on the road now, but then that would of come up a while ago.
I will give him an all over body masage today and see how he is if there is any signs of pain I will see if I can get a chrio out.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Gave him a body massage, didn't seem to be in any sort of pain he rather seemed to enjoy it 
I also lunged him to see if I could see something. He seems to be moving fine from what I can tell but that was the first time I had lunged in in ages so I have kinda forgetton what he looked like normally.
I think however his strides were shorter? maybe 
I was going to get a video I had my camera out and everything but it died :roll: so next time lol


----------



## RockNRoll (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry that it did not help to get further on the diagnosis but Glad he enjoyed. 
Have you changed his diet lately? Have you tried joint supplement?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Havn't changed his diet I have been thinking of getting him on a joint supplement but I want to know something works before I buy it, and i'm having trouble finding something around where I live as well


----------

